# Is asparagus on the overly gassy food list?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I am wondering if asparagus is the culprit for Harvests tough to deal with moods lately. He has been fussy and acting like he is in a lot of pain. It is asparagus season so I have had quite a bit. It coudl be anything causing his discomfort but does anyone know if asparagus tends to be one of those commonly gassy foods?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I am a vegetarian, and my Finn has had bad bouts of gas since birth. "Try to eat less beans & greens" they say. Then I'd starve!

One thing we haven't had gas with is the asparagus, though. Just stinky, stinky, asparagus pee.

If the gas is bad for babe, try taking beano regurally. It worked for us, he got enough through bm to help him. Plus, if it was very bad, we used the cocyntal (sp?) drops. They say they're for colic, but have helped us releive baby gas too.

Good luck! DS got used to diet now, and at 5 mos, hardly ever a qualm.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Asparagus is not a food that would commonly cause gas in baby.
It is actually one of the least reactive things, I'm pretty sure.

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/gassybaby.html


----------

